# Humidity help!!!



## mantidmomma (Jun 22, 2018)

Winter time, our house has a high humidity. We successfully raised hundreds of Chinese mantids. Summer time is KILLING me!  I lost 3 sub adult mantids this week.    Though "only" insects....I am very much attached to each and every one. Each loss was very difficult. None were during molts.   

How are you keeping your humidity up? Is spraying once daily our only option? Has anyone tried using a small humidifier (diffuser)?  Or would that not be recommended???

I am a total wreck right now. I am waking up all hours of the night checking to make sure they are not too dry. We just had a Chinese ooth hatch and a bark ooth as well.  I am trying with all my might to keep them all healthy.

Any tips, ideas, or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## River Dane (Jun 22, 2018)

Sorry for your losses. And don’t worry, all lives are worth mourning.

For humidity, a humidifier should work, as long as it isn’t designed to add scents or anything similar to the air. Otherwise, daily misting should work just fine, but missing a day or two probably won’t be too dangerous.

Good luck with your nymphs!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 22, 2018)

mantidmomma said:


> I lost 3 sub adult mantids this week.    Though "only" insects....I am very much attached to each and every one. Each loss was very difficult. None were during molts﻿.


You care for your insects, they are pets for you like a bird or hamster. What you feel is normal.

About the humidity: Mist more? instead of 1x a day  do it 2x? 

When it was hot  a few weeks ago, I let my adult drink water from a tea spoon. She is used to be handled that was easy to let her drink.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 22, 2018)

I spray every day at least once. Just think of the normal environment that they usually live in, and try to recreate that temperature and humidity. Good luck!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear the bad news. 

If you don't have a humidity meter already, purchase one and keep in your mantid area(s). Some are very inexpensive and aren't precise, but they will still give you a heads-up that you need to do some misting or use a humidifier as @River Danesuggested.

By the way... If you care for them, they are not "only insects".


----------



## mantidmomma (Jun 22, 2018)

Synapze said:


> I'm so sorry to hear the bad news.
> 
> If you don't have a humidity meter already, purchase one and keep in your mantid area(s). Some are very inexpensive and aren't precise, but they will still give you a heads-up that you need to do some misting or use a humidifier as @River Danesuggested.
> 
> By the way... If you care for them, they are not "only insects".


Thank you all!  I have a dozen or so meters to register the humidity. I am struggling as they are showing 45-53 more times than not. 

I will keep a close eye on them and continue to mist daily, or twice if need be.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 22, 2018)

Good luck and keep us updated!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Teamonger (Jun 27, 2018)

I also struggled with this issue very hard last winter. I found that keeping all the separate cages in a larger container like say an aquarium, terrarium, cupboard, or plastic bin really helped me maintain humidity and temperature. That said you still have to make sure there is enough ventilation. Currently I have all my mantis cages in a wardrobe to keep their environment correct. I cut holes in the back panel for ventilation and heat the whole thing with a single light bulb. I can spray both the cages and to some extent the whole wardrobe to keep humidity up if needed.

You can always get a cheap humidifier and use your trusty glue gun to attach a hose to it and pipe the mist where you need it. I love my cheap humidifiers now, it makes life so much easier and I´m not constantly misting and worrying about my bug children. Even with the humidifiers I still spray occasionally to give them drinking water.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 28, 2018)

I raised Chinese mantids in winter and I misted twice a day until spring when the humidity started going up, and then I dropped it to once a day. It seemed to work okay for me here in Michigan without a humidifier or even a hygrometer.


----------

